# New starter or ballast for Hagen Glo fixture?



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I have two older Hagen Glo fixtures, 24". One's still fine, but one died and I need to find a source for parts to fix it.

Hoping that it only needs a new starter. But it may need a ballast. 

Hagen sent me a list of stores that carry their stuff, but say they have no idea who carries what, but that any of them other than Petsmart should be able to order the parts for me.

Well, Big Als says they can't order the parts, so before I spend a lot of hours trying to find a store that does order them, can anyone tell me about a store that will order parts from Hagen?

Be nice if it was a store that was close by, but, no matter, I have to find the parts somewhere. Can't find them online anywhere.


----------

